# King Joseus' 2009-2010 Player of the Game Thread



## King Joseus

Credit to Basel and his lovely thread format in the Lakers forum...


*Game #1*​















*85 - 92*

*Player of the Game: Tyrus Thomas*








*5/10 FG, 3/5 FT, 13 points, 6 rebounds, 3 blocks, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## truebluefan

Noah had a better overall game, but my vote went to TT because of the spark he provided in the 3rd and early 4th quarter. San Antonio never recovered


----------



## King Joseus

truebluefan said:


> Noah had a better overall game, but my vote went to TT because of the spark he provided in the 3rd and early 4th quarter. San Antonio never recovered


Those were my thoughts as well.

I'd originally aimed to have this thread just feature the POTG posts themselves, but upon further review I figure comments'll do this thread some good.


----------



## Dornado

Hard to pick between Noah, who set the tone, Hinrich, who stepped it up big time, Deng, who flashed the mid-range J of old and T-Time.


----------



## King Joseus

Dornado said:


> Hard to pick between Noah, who set the tone, Hinrich, who stepped it up big time, Deng, who flashed the mid-range J of old and T-Time.


Yeah, I had a difficult time choosing. There's likely to be a lot of games that go this way, too, based on our team (I think)...gonna be difficult to choose, but I certainly don't mind.


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #2*​















*90 - 118*

*Player of the Game: Joakim Noah*








*7/10 FG, 2/2 FT, 16 points, 10 rebounds, 4 assists, 2 blocks, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## Basel

Glad I could be useful for something around here...


----------



## truebluefan

King Joseus I agree with your pick for game two as well.


----------



## Wynn

I think game two we had positive input from *Noah, Thomas, and Hinrich*. Everyone else seemed average at best. *Deng, Salmons, and Rose* were less than spectacular.


----------



## PD

Noah is looking better and better. I am liking it.


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #3*​















*87 - 95*

*Player of the Game: Luol Deng*








*11/21 FG, 4/5 FT, 26 points, 8 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 turnover​*


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #4*​















*81 - 83*

*Player of the Game: Luol Deng*








*7/16 FG, 1/2 3PT FG, 9/11 FT, 24 points, 20 rebounds, 2 blocks, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus

Two in a row for Deng - not too shabby.

Note: Ninjatune never got around to updating the Bucks logo, so that's why it's the old color scheme rather than the updated one...


----------



## narek

King Joseus said:


> Two in a row for Deng - not too shabby.
> 
> Note: Ninjatune never got around to updating the Bucks logo, so that's why it's the old color scheme rather than the updated one...


I miss the purple. Wish they'd never change.


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #5*​















*86 - 85*

*Player of the Game: Derrick Rose*








*6/15 FG, 2/2 FT, 14 points, 2 rebounds, 11 assists, 1 steal, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus

Rose gets the nod for some of the big plays he made - definitely could've been a few different guys, though.


----------



## truebluefan

Rose taking over in the 4th quarter, no doubt.


----------



## mvP to the Wee

I know this is PLAYER of the game, but can't we give this to the team's defense?


----------



## Wynn

I feel like without Deng in this game it would have been a completely different result. Rose played well, but Deng was definitely the reason for the win, and thus player of the game in my book.


----------



## King Joseus

Wynn said:


> I feel like without Deng in this game it would have been a completely different result. Rose played well, but Deng was definitely the reason for the win, and thus player of the game in my book.


My book has a different illustrator, *Wynn!*


----------



## Wynn

King Joseus said:


> My book has a different illustrator, *Wynn!*


I'm enjoying this thread, despite some minor disagreement. Great format and a good opportunity to weigh in! Deng was definitely money tonight. I also liked how fast Brad Miller looked compared to Big Z and the walking (non-called) offensive foul!

Go Bull!


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #6*​















*90 - 93*

*Player of the Game: Joakim Noah*








*10/12 FG, 1/3 FT, 21 points, 16 rebounds, 3 assists, 4 blocks, 1 turnover​*


----------



## King Joseus

Apologies for my tardiness - busy, busy, busy.

Salmons was strongly considered, but I (obviously) gave it to Noah in the end...


----------



## narek

King Joseus said:


> Apologies for my tardiness - busy, busy, busy.
> 
> Salmons was strongly considered, but I (obviously) gave it to Noah in the end...


Good choice. Noah's only 1 of 7 centers averaging a double double so far this season. And he is fun to watch.


----------



## yodurk

King Joseus said:


> Apologies for my tardiness - busy, busy, busy.
> 
> Salmons was strongly considered, but I (obviously) gave it to Noah in the end...


If I might add a suggestion, you should consider having an honorable mention for each game. In this case, Salmons. Usually we have more than one key contributor each game so shouldn't be too hard to identify.


----------



## dsouljah9

Nice idea for a thread; there also needs to be a "jockstrap" thread for when a player stinks it up too...


But, this guy will forever be KJ's "player of the game"

















:kitty2:


----------



## King Joseus

dsouljah9 said:


> Nice idea for a thread; there also needs to be a "jockstrap" thread for when a player stinks it up too...
> 
> 
> But, this guy will forever be KJ's "player of the game"


My cover excuse for these last two games being late is that I've been busy with schoolwork and I have a couple of tests to take tomorrow morning....but you see through to the heart of me, dsouljah9. Oh, Thabo...


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #7*​















*90 - 89*

*Player of the Game: Joakim Noah*








*6/12 FG, 12 points, 21 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal, 2 blocks, 3 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #8*​















*89 - 99*

*Player of the Game: Luol Deng*








*8/19 FG, 2/2 FT, 18 points, 8 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 steals, 2 blocks, 4 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #9*​















*88 - 94*

*Player of the Game: Kirk Hinrich*








*6/10 FG, 2/3 3PT FG, 5/8 FT, 19 points, 4 rebounds, 7 assists, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## Good Hope

Absolutely agree. He was the difference. But Luol and Joakim are winning awards from me for consistently good efforts. Go Bulls!


----------



## dsouljah9

King Joseus said:


> My cover excuse for these last two games being late is that I've been busy with schoolwork and I have a couple of tests to take tomorrow morning...._*but you see through to the heart of me, dsouljah9. Oh, Thabo...*_


:lol:

I always knew it...

Luol and Noah have been playing really well so far in the season, especially Deng who was written off by almost all of the board. I hope they keep it up...

And I don't count that Denver game as a loss...:smackalot:


----------



## Wynn

dsouljah9 said:


> :lol:
> 
> I always knew it...
> 
> Luol and Noah have been playing really well so far in the season, especially Deng who was written off by almost all of the board. I hope they keep it up...
> 
> And I don't count that Denver game as a loss...:smackalot:


I agree with everything in this post!


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #10*​















*101 - 87*

*Player of the Game: Joakim Noah*








*5/8 FG, 5/8 FT, 15 points, 14 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 steal, 2 blocks​*


----------



## King Joseus

In a surprise, here's the breakdown for the first ten games:

Joakim Noah - 4
Luol Deng - 3
Derrick Rose - 1
Kirk Hinrich - 1
Tyrus Thomas - 1


----------



## Good Hope

King Joseus said:


> *Game #10*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *101 - 87*
> 
> *Player of the Game: Joakim Noah*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5/8 FG, 5/8 FT, 15 points, 14 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 steal, 2 blocks​*


You don't think Salmon's game had as much impact? (I didn't see it, so just asking.)


----------



## King Joseus

Good Hope said:


> You don't think Salmon's game had as much impact? (I didn't see it, so just asking.)


I didn't see the game either (the problem with lack of WGN 'round these parts). Alas, I go by box scores and, if my computer's up for it, remarks from the game thread and the recap.

I gave Noah's turnover-free performance the slight nod over Salmons, but it was definitely close.


----------



## mvP to the Wee

I'd say it's Noah. When Sacramento started coming back in, Noah was tipping in shots so seal the deal.


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #11*​















*93 - 108*

*Player of the Game: Brad Miller*








*4/8 FG, 0/2 3PT FG, 7/9 FT, 15 points, 5 rebounds, 4 assists, 2 steals, 1 turnover​*


----------



## mvP to the Wee

Disagree with this one. I'd give it to Rose for overall game. If not Salmons for his impact in the 1st half when we were kind of in it.


----------



## truebluefan

Brad? I would give it to Noah! But Miller had a nice game as well.


----------



## Dornado

meh... I'd give it to Rose or Noah


----------



## TwinkieTowers

Rose was the player of the game, though he needed to be more aggressive than he was in the third quarter.


----------



## King Joseus

Rose did a lot of damage late, he didn't really stand out to me as making too much of a difference before it got into blowout territory. Noah was solid, but he only impressed me in the first quarter - the rest of the game was just meh to me...


----------



## Dornado

King Joseus said:


> Rose did a lot of damage late, he didn't really stand out to me as making too much of a difference before it got into blowout territory. Noah was solid, but he only impressed me in the first quarter - the rest of the game was just meh to me...


Yeah, sort of hard to have a player of the game when you get your *** kicked, might as well throw Brad Miller some love


----------



## King Joseus

Dornado said:


> Yeah, sort of hard to have a player of the game when you get your *** kicked, might as well throw Brad Miller some love


Indeed. Noah would've gotten it if I hadn't actually seen the game, I think. I liked what I saw from Miller, though - these are the types of picks (see: Tyrus in Game 1) that get made when I can see games (though, in some cases, the same pick would be made regardless).


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #12*​















*93 - 112*

*Player of the Game: Derrick Rose*








*11/20 FG, 0/1 3PT FG, 6/7 FT, 28 points, 6 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 steal, 5 turnovers​*


----------



## Good Hope

Not enough assists from Derrick. Maybe I should say, not enough makes from Salmons and Hinrich. 

I think the altitude got to them. But there's no excuse for giving up like they seemed to do.


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #13*​















*98 - 122*

*Player of the Game: Luol Deng*








*9/14 FG, 2/2 3PT FG, 5/5 FT, 25 points, 4 rebounds, 2 assists​*


----------



## King Joseus

Picture sums up this game pretty well.


----------



## narek

King Joseus said:


> Picture sums up this game pretty well.


Sometimes it's a blessing not to be able to see all the games.


----------



## thebizkit69u

The Bulls front court made Oden and Aldrige look like Bird and Mchale.


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #14*​















*86 - 105*

*Player of the Game: Luol Deng*








*8/20 FG, 1/1 3PT FG, 9/11 FT, 26 points, 8 rebounds, 2 assists, 4 steals​*


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #15*​















*97 - 99*

*Player of the Game: Luol Deng*








*7/14 FG, 8/8 FT, 22 points, 14 rebounds, 1 assist, 2 steals, 1 block, 5 turnovers​*


----------



## yodurk

Deng has been tearing it up. Good for him, and keep it up!


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #16*​















*85 - 92*

*Player of the Game: John Salmons*








*7/12 FG, 3/4 3PT FG, 5/6 FT, 22 points, 1 rebound, 3 assists, 2 steals, 1 block, 3 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus

One fifth of the way through the season, here's an update:

Luol Deng - 6
Joakim Noah - 4
Derrick Rose - 2
Brad Miller - 1
John Salmons - 1
Kirk Hinrich - 1
Tyrus Thomas - 1

I expect Rose to boost his total here in the not too distant future - he almost got it last night, but I gave it to Salmons by a nose...


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #17*​















*87 - 101*

*Player of the Game: Taj Gibson*








*7/14 FG, 0/2 FT, 14 points, 13 rebounds, 1 steal​*


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #18*​















*110 - 78*

*Player of the Game: Joakim Noah*








*3/3 FG, 3/4 FT, 9 points, 7 rebounds, 1 assist, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## Bulls96

IMO, Player of the Game should be applicable only 
to the winning or may be close games.

No one should get a credit, if team lost .


----------



## King Joseus

Bulls96 said:


> IMO, Player of the Game should be applicable only
> to the winning or may be close games.
> 
> No one should get a credit, if team lost .


Reasonable enough. Wouldn't make for nearly as good of a thread that way, though, I don't think...


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #19*​















*103 - 101*

*Player of the Game: Derrick Rose*








*13/23 FG, 0/1 3PT FG, 1/4 FT, 27 points, 7 rebounds, 10 assists, 1 steal, 1 block, 3 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #20*​















*83 - 118*

*Player of the Game: James Johnson*








*4/7 FG, 1/1 3PT FG, 8/8 FT, 17 points, 2 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 steal, 2 blocks​*


----------



## King Joseus

Somebody had to win it for that game - might as well be Johnson for his giving us something interesting in the 4th quarter...


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #21*​















*91 - 96*

*Player of the Game: Joakim Noah*








*9/14 FG, 18 points, 14 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 steal, 3 blocks​*


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #22*​















*106 - 80*

*Player of the Game: Derrick Rose*








*8/19 FG, 3/5 FT, 19 points, 5 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 steal, 1 block, 1 turnover​*


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #23*​















*96 - 87*

*Player of the Game: Brad Miller*








*6/11 FG, 0/2 3PT FG, 3/4 FT, 15 points, 8 rebounds, 6 assists, 2 steals, 2 blocks, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## Dornado

Noah gets my vote for his 20 boards and 6 blocks tonight


----------



## King Joseus

Dornado said:


> Noah gets my vote for his 20 boards and 6 blocks tonight


I was scared away by his 4-16 shooting, otherwise I'd have gone his way...


----------



## RSP83

King Joseus said:


> I was scared away by his 4-16 shooting, otherwise I'd have gone his way...


Wow... didn't realize 14 of those 20 rebs he grabbed was offensive rebounds.


----------



## yodurk

King Joseus said:


> I was scared away by his 4-16 shooting, otherwise I'd have gone his way...


Vast majority of those were failed putbacks. He was tremendous on O-boards, but wasn't converting on the tip ins. So, it was kinda a deceiving poor shooting night. He could've just not gotten those O-boards, still have 10-12 rebounds but without failed tip-ins.

Still, I felt like there were some good performances. Rose, Deng, Hinrich, Noah, Miller...all played pretty well, just unfortunate it came against a powerhouse team where we were bound to lose.


----------



## King Joseus

yodurk said:


> Vast majority of those were failed putbacks. He was tremendous on O-boards, but wasn't converting on the tip ins. So, it was kinda a deceiving poor shooting night. He could've just not gotten those O-boards, still have 10-12 rebounds but without failed tip-ins.
> 
> Still, I felt like there were some good performances. Rose, Deng, Hinrich, Noah, Miller...all played pretty well, just unfortunate it came against a powerhouse team where we were bound to lose.


These are the things that escape me when I'm unable to catch the games. Oh well...


----------



## yodurk

King Joseus said:


> These are the things that escape me when I'm unable to catch the games. Oh well...


NP...the effort is appreciated!


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #24*​















*89 - 98*

*Player of the Game: Luol Deng*








*8/16 FG, 1/1 3PT FG, 7/7 FT, 24 points, 13 rebounds, 5 assists, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## Dornado

Luol Deng had a good game... though I'm sure some will say it was a "quiet" 24, 13 and 5 on 50% shooting from the field...


----------



## yodurk

Couldn't watch the game, but was sorta monitoring the box score in real-time.

After a very poor 1st quarter, it seems like Deng just dominated for the rest of the game. Good for him, it's great to see him healthy & having a great season (probably his 2nd best season of his career behind his breakout year a few seasons ago...).


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #25*​















*98 - 101*

*Player of the Game: Derrick Rose*








*14/24 FG, 0/1 3PT FG, 4/6 FT, 32 points, 4 rebounds, 6 assists​*


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #26*​















*102 - 98*

*Player of the Game: Derrick Rose*








*9/19 FG, 6/7 FT, 24 points, 3 rebounds, 7 assists, 1 block, 3 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus

I was tempted to just give this one to Nocioni...


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #27*​















*81 - 88*

*Player of the Game: Derrick Rose*








*11/21 FG, 1/1 3PT FG, 3/3 FT, 26 points, 6 rebounds, 4 assists, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #28*​















*85 - 96*

*Player of the Game: Joakim Noah*








*8/15 FG, 1/2 FT, 17 points, 18 rebounds, 2 assists, 4 blocks, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #29*​















*95 - 104*

*Player of the Game: Derrick Rose*








*11/20 FG, 0/1 3PT FG, 6/8 FT, 28 points, 5 rebounds, 6 assists, 1 block, 6 turnovers​*


----------



## mvP to the Wee

Rose wants to have the most player of the game awards now


----------



## Bulls96

yodurk said:


> Couldn't watch the game, but was sorta monitoring the box score in real-time.
> 
> After a very poor 1st quarter, it seems like Deng just dominated for the rest of the game. Good for him, it's great to see him healthy & having a great season (probably his 2nd best season of his career behind his breakout year a few seasons ago...).


A perfect time to get rid of his contract and place Salmons back to SF position for much cheaper price.


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #30*​















*98 - 87*

*Player of the Game: Tyrus Thomas*








*4/6 FG, 11/14 FT, 19 points, 7 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 steals, 1 block, 3 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #31*​















*93 - 101*

*Player of the Game: Derrick Rose*








*11/23 FG, 8/10 FT, 30 points, 6 rebounds, 7 assists, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #32*​















*98 - 85*

*Player of the Game: Joakim Noah*








*6/12 FG, 2/4 FT, 14 points, 14 rebounds, 1 assist, 2 blocks, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #33*​















*108 - 113*

*Player of the Game: John Salmons*








*6/10 FG, 3/5 3PT FG, 1/2 FT, 16 points, 7 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 steal, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## thebizkit69u

John Salmons wtf are they smoking?


----------



## King Joseus

thebizkit69u said:


> John Salmons wtf are they smoking?


"They" being me? It was Rose or Salmons - Rose had too many turnovers for me to send it his way.

...and this was a game I had to go strictly off of the box score for.


----------



## thebizkit69u

King Joseus said:


> "They" being me? It was Rose or Salmons - Rose had too many turnovers for me to send it his way.
> 
> ...and this was a game I had to go strictly off of the box score for.


Well dont go by the box score, Rose single handedly brought the Bulls back in the game and scored at will while Salmons jacked up some shots in the 4th and for some odd reason was given pretty much the last shot of the game that he passed up at the last second to an un expecting Rose who took a desperation 3.


----------



## King Joseus

Time for another update:

Derrick Rose - 9
Joakim Noah - 8
Luol Deng - 7
Brad Miller - 2
Tyrus Thomas - 2
John Salmons - 2
Kirk Hinrich - 1
Taj Gibson - 1
James Johnson - 1


----------



## King Joseus

thebizkit69u said:


> Well dont go by the box score, Rose single handedly brought the Bulls back in the game and scored at will while Salmons jacked up some shots in the 4th and for some odd reason was given pretty much the last shot of the game that he passed up at the last second to an un expecting Rose who took a desperation 3.


This thread is for entertainment purposes only. Besides, I've had to rely on box scores for a smattering of games throughout the season - consistency is something I'm all about.

I certainly don't mind the disagreement - there's always room for that.


----------



## thebizkit69u

King Joseus said:


> This thread is for entertainment purposes only. Besides, I've had to rely on box scores for a smattering of games throughout the season - consistency is something I'm all about.
> 
> I certainly don't mind the disagreement - there's always room for that.


I'm not trying to poo poo on your pick but anyone who watched tonights game knows that Rose by far had a better game than Salmons and Rose was the reason why they even made it a game in the fourth.


----------



## King Joseus

thebizkit69u said:


> I'm not trying to poo poo on your pick but anyone who watched tonights game knows that Rose by far had a better game than Salmons and Rose was the reason why they even made it a game in the fourth.


I don't doubt it. It's why I'm not a fan of missing games...


----------



## thebizkit69u

King Joseus said:


> I don't doubt it. It's why I'm not a fan of missing games...


Ok.


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #34*​















*93 - 96*

*Player of the Game: Derrick Rose*








*10/25 FG, 5/7 FT, 25 points, 5 rebounds, 9 assists, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #35*​















*96 - 110*

*Player of the Game: Kirk Hinrich*








*8/15 FG, 4/9 3PT FG, 20 points, 4 rebounds, 7 assists, 1 steal, 1 turnover​*


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #36*​















*87 - 120*

*Player of the Game: Derrick Rose*








*11/13 FG, 22 points, 2 rebounds, 9 assists, 1 steal, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## yodurk

Sickeningly efficient game from Rose there against Detroit. We've seen him put up plenty of 22 pt, 9 assist efforts before, but not in only 25 minutes. Who else deserves the all-star nod ahead of him in the East?

Dwayne Wade, Joe Johnson...???

I suppose you have consider someone from the Celtic backcourt (Allen or Rondo) given their record. 

Brandon Jennings has near-identical numbers and team record to Rose, but also a much worse FG%. So, I can't imagine he gets in over Rose.

I can't think of anyone else, so I have to imagine the Bulls will have their first all-star in 10 years.


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #37*​















*96 - 83*

*Player of the Game: Luol Deng*








*8/13 FG, 9/10 FT, 25 points, 2 rebounds, 4 assists, 2 steals, 2 blocks, 1 turnover​*


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #38*​















*119 - 121*

*Player of the Game: Derrick Rose*








*16/33 FG, 5/7 FT, 37 points, 9 rebounds, 6 assists, 3 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #39*​















*97 - 114*

*Player of the Game: John Salmons*








*9/17 FG, 4/7 3PT FG, 3/5 FT, 25 points, 4 rebounds, 4 assists, 2 steals, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #40*​















*97 - 104*

*Player of the Game: Derrick Rose*








*10/24 FG, 3/4 FT, 23 points, 8 rebounds, 7 assists, 1 steal, 2 blocks, 4 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #41*​















*115 - 104*

*Player of the Game: Derrick Rose*








*15/21 FG, 1/1 3PT FG, 1/3 FT, 32 points, 3 rebounds, 5 assists, 3 steals, 1 turnover​*


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #42*​















*104 - 97*

*Player of the Game: Brad Miller*








*9/14 FG, 2/2 3PT FG, 5/5 FT, 25 points, 5 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 steal, 1 block, 1 turnover​*


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #43*​















*98 - 93*

*Player of the Game: Derrick Rose*








*13/23 FG, 1/1 3PT FG, 27 points, 3 rebounds, 6 assists​*


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #44*​















*96 - 86*

*Player of the Game: Derrick Rose*








*13/23 FG, 0/1 3PT FG, 26 points, 3 rebounds, 7 assists, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## dsouljah9

King Joseus said:


> *Game #44*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *96 - 86*
> 
> *Player of the Game: Derrick Rose*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *13/23 FG, 0/1 3PT FG, 26 points, 3 rebounds, 7 assists, 2 turnovers​*



And now, KJ's player of the game...
















:evil:


----------



## King Joseus

dsouljah9 said:


> And now, KJ's player of the game...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :evil:


Almost...wrong version. :sigh:


----------



## narek

Rose has something to say about that Thabo love:


----------



## dsouljah9

Careful narek, you know how KJ gets when it comes to his Thabo...

:starwars:


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #45*​















*108 - 106*

*Player of the Game: Luol Deng*








*10/21 FG, 1/3 3PT FG, 5/7 FT, 26 points, 7 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 steal​*


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #46*​















*90 - 82*

*Player of the Game: Luol Deng*








*6/14 FG, 2/4 3PT FG, 4/4 FT, 18 points, 7 rebounds, 3 assists, 3 steals, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus

Didn't really feel like giving this to anybody. Oh well...


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #47*​















*103 - 106*

*Player of the Game: Derrick Rose*








*10/22 FG, 1/1 3PT FG, 9/10 FT, 30 points, 4 rebounds, 9 assists, 4 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #48*​















*81 - 91*

*Player of the Game: Luol Deng*








*8/14 FG, 0/1 3PT FG, 4/6 FT, 20 points, 8 rebounds, 1 block, 4 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus

Here's another update:

Derrick Rose - 17
Luol Deng - 11
Joakim Noah - 8
Brad Miller - 3
John Salmons - 3
Kirk Hinrich - 2
Tyrus Thomas - 2
Taj Gibson - 1
James Johnson - 1


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #49*​















*91 - 95*

*Player of the Game: Luol Deng*








*8/19 FG, 9/11 FT, 25 points, 7 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 block​*


----------



## Good Hope

This game is one data point against the notion that Deng and Rose can't have good games together. Go Bulls! Go 2010 plan!


----------



## Wynn

You gotta give Chris Richard some POTG love... he doesn't come in and play well, we lose this game.


----------



## narek

Wynn said:


> You gotta give Chris Richard some POTG love... he doesn't come in and play well, we lose this game.


Yep. He needs to learn to take his shot though instead of making the extra pass. Isn't that a great thing to say about someone?


----------



## yodurk

Good Hope said:


> This game is one data point against the notion that Deng and Rose can't have good games together. Go Bulls! Go 2010 plan!


I am seeing signs of them working ok together, especially when Luol spots up for the corner 3-pointer. He's hitting at 40%+ this year. It's taken some time but I'm hoping it continues to work.


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #50*​















*109 - 101*

*Player of the Game: Derrick Rose*








*9/18 FG, 0/1 3PT FG, 3/3 FT, 21 points, 3 rebounds, 7 assists, 2 steals, 5 turnovers​*


----------



## truebluefan

Rose? Good call, but I would have picked Deng. He had a double-double and 2 assists, 3 steals, 2 blocks. 23 pts 11 rebounds.

In defense of Rose, I must say he had his way with the Pacer guards when he wanted it. He clearly was faster than any of them.


----------



## TwinkieTowers

Wennington gave the Most ValuaBull award to Salmons tonight.


----------



## Dornado

I'd give it to Deng... Salmons had some nice moments too. Rose was obviously good, but had some turnovers that could have been avoided.


----------



## King Joseus

I gave it to Rose because Deng was 3/10 in the second half while Rose made his usual second half improvement and scored points when we needed them. Deng was 1b, Salmons was my next choice, and then Kirk would've been my next choice after that.


----------



## ace20004u

I think Rose is a good call.

What? no love for Tyrus? :jester:


ACE


----------



## Dornado

Nice to have 3 guys top 20 points... I thought for a while that our inability to get stops was going to make it a moot point, glad we pulled it out.


----------



## Good Hope

For what it's worth, Jim O'Brien said that Rose was the difference. Because of the pressure he puts on the defense due to his speed and strength. 

I'd agree.


----------



## yodurk

Good Hope said:


> For what it's worth, Jim O'Brien said that Rose was the difference. Because of the pressure he puts on the defense due to his speed and strength.
> 
> I'd agree.


This is precisely why Derrick Rose was selected by the coaches to the All-star game, while David Lee was not. The coaches know who they must game plan for when playing the Chicago Bulls, and they also know that 90% of their plans won't be effective.


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #51*​















*107 - 87*

*Player of the Game: Tyrus Thomas*








*7/12 FG, 2/3 FT, 16 points, 6 rebounds, 4 assists, 2 steals, 1 block, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #52*​















*85 - 118*

*Player of the Game: Derrick Rose*








*14/18 FG, 1/1 FT, 29 points, 3 rebounds, 6 assists, 1 steal, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## dsouljah9

The player KJ _really_ wanted to be POTG...


----------



## King Joseus

dsouljah9 said:


> The player KJ _really_ wanted to be POTG...


My snail-like internet originally put the youtube vid in my post naming Rose as player of the game against the Knicks....it was an odd bit of foreshadowing, and led me to believe that you'd convinced a mod to join your cause and edit my post for you. :laugh:

Still, though, all you do is keep making me


----------



## Dornado

My vote for last nights game is Brad Miller... kept us in the game for a decent stretch there.


----------



## truebluefan

Dornado said:


> My vote for last nights game is Brad Miller... kept us in the game for a decent stretch there.


Brad had a very good game. 

Gibson did too.


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #53*​















*115 - 109*

*Player of the Game: Brad Miller*








*6/13 FG, 2/5 3PT FG, 7/8 FT, 21 points, 10 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 turnover​*


----------



## King Joseus

Rose, Miller, Deng, and Gibson all got consideration for this one. That picture of Miller was too good to pass up, though, so he's the choice.


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #54*​















*100 - 94*

*Player of the Game: Derrick Rose*








*8/17 FG, 0/1 3PT FG, 3/4 FT, 19 points, 8 rebounds, 5 assists, 1 steal, 3 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus

Hinrich was just barely edged out on this one...


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #55*​















*90 - 122*

*Player of the Game: Taj Gibson*








*9/14 FG, 2/2 FT, 20 points, 13 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 steal, 2 blocks​*


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #56*​















*95 - 101*

*Player of the Game: Derrick Rose*








*8/16 FG, 0/1 3PT FG, 6/7 FT, 22 points, 5 rebounds, 6 assists, 1 steal, 4 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #57*​















*110 - 120*

*Player of the Game: Luol Deng*








*10/19 FG, 1/4 3PT FG, 10/11 FT, 31 points, 9 rebounds, 3 assists, 4 blocks, 3 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #58*​















*111 - 115*

*Player of the Game: Derrick Rose*








*15/25 FG, 3/4 FT, 33 points, 2 rebounds, 4 assists, 1 steal, 5 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #59*​















*90 - 100*

*Player of the Game: Derrick Rose*








*9/14 FG, 9/12 FT, 27 points, 2 rebounds, 4 assists, 1 steal, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #60*​















*116 - 92*

*Player of the Game: Derrick Rose*








*11/24 FG, 2/2 FT, 24 points, 3 assists, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #61*​















*105 - 96*

*Player of the Game: Luol Deng*








*9/16 FG, 1/1 3PT FG, 4/4 FT, 23 points, 6 rebounds, 2 assists, 2 steals, 1 block, 3 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #62*​















*122 - 116*

*Player of the Game: Derrick Rose*








*15/22 FG, 0/2 3PT FG, 4/4 FT, 34 points, 8 assists, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #63*​















*132 - 108*

*Player of the Game: Brad Miller*








*6/9 FG, 3/3 3PT FG, 5/6 FT, 20 points, 4 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 turnover​*


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #64*​















*82 - 111*

*Player of the Game: James Johnson*








*5/9 FG, 1/4 3PT FG, 2/2 FT, 13 points, 3 rebounds, 4 assists, 3 steals, 1 block, 3 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #65*​















*95 - 108*

*Player of the Game: James Johnson*








*8/11 FG, 2/4 3PT FG, 2/4 FT, 20 points, 6 rebounds, 1 assist, 2 blocks, 1 turnover​*


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #66*​















*97 - 104*

*Player of the Game: Flip Murray*








*9/19 FG, 4/11 3PT FG, 3/4 FT, 25 points, 3 rebounds, 2 assists, 5 steals, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #67*​















*106 - 113*

*Player of the Game: Acie Law*








*7/8 FG, 1/2 3PT FG, 7/7 FT, 22 points, 3 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 turnover​*


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #68*​















*92 - 85*

*Player of the Game: Taj Gibson*








*9/14 FG, 2/4 FT, 20 points, 13 rebounds, 3 assists, 3 steals, 1 block, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #69*​















*84 - 98*

*Player of the Game: Derrick Rose*








*9/16 FG, 4/6 3PT FG, 1/1 FT, 23 points, 4 rebounds, 5 assists, 1 steal, 1 block, 1 turnover​*


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #70*​















*88 - 98*

*Player of the Game: Derrick Rose*








*12/22 FG, 2/7 3PT FG, 1/4 FT, 27 points, 7 rebounds, 8 assists, 1 block, 4 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #71*​















*103 - 74*

*Player of the Game: Taj Gibson*








*4/9 FG, 4/4 FT, 12 points, 10 rebounds, 1 assist, 1 steal, 1 block​*


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #72*​















*83 - 106*

*Player of the Game: Jannero Pargo*








*10/19 FG, 2/5 3PT FG, 5/5 FT, 27 points, 4 rebounds, 5 assists​*


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #73*​















*110 - 103*

*Player of the Game: Derrick Rose*








*7/13 FG, 0/1 3PT FG, 7/8 FT, 21 points, 3 rebounds, 9 assists, 1 steal, 1 block, 1 turnover​*


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #74*​















*111 - 105*

*Player of the Game: Derrick Rose*








*7/16 FG, 1/4 3PT FG, 8/9 FT, 23 points, 5 rebounds, 10 assists, 1 steal, 1 turnover​*


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #75*​















*95 - 87*

*Player of the Game: Derrick Rose*








*10/19 FG, 0/1 3PT FG, 4/4 FT, 24 points, 4 rebounds, 5 assists, 3 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #76*​















*88 - 96*

*Player of the Game: Kirk Hinrich*








*9/12 FG, 2/4 3PT FG, 4/5 FT, 24 points, 6 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 steals, 1 block, 1 turnover​*


----------



## mvP to the Wee

I'd give it to Noah, he really gave us the spark we needed to make the comeback in the 4th


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #77*​















*79 - 74*

*Player of the Game: Joakim Noah*








*4/7 FG, 8 points, 11 rebounds, 4 assists, 1 steal, 2 blocks​*


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #78*​















*108 - 109*

*Player of the Game: Joakim Noah*








*8/14 FG, 1/1 FT, 17 points, 15 rebounds, 4 assists, 4 blocks, 1 turnover​*


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #79*​















*116 - 127*

*Player of the Game: Brad Miller*








*9/16 FG, 2/6 3PT FG, 7/10 FT, 27 points, 10 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 steal, 3 blocks, 1 turnover​*


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #80*​















*104 - 88*

*Player of the Game: Joakim Noah*








*7/10 FG, 4/6 FT, 18 points, 19 rebounds, 7 assists, 1 block, 1 turnover​*


----------



## King Joseus

Fixed the picture - didn't even realize my first Noah one was from the Nets game...


----------



## King Joseus

Here's an update with just two regular season games left:

Derrick Rose - 30
Luol Deng - 14
Joakim Noah - 11
Brad Miller - 6
Taj Gibson - 4
Kirk Hinrich - 3
James Johnson - 3
John Salmons - 3
Tyrus Thomas - 3
Jannero Pargo - 1
Acie Law - 1
Flip Murray - 1


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #81*​















*93 - 101*

*Player of the Game: Derrick Rose*








*15/22 FG, 9/10 FT, 39 points, 5 rebounds, 7 assists, 3 blocks, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## Dornado

Marissa Miller better watch out for Craig Sager's left hand...


Great game by Derrick... It may have been Marv Albert that pointed this out, but Derrick Rose does seem to get some rolls that only guys with great touch get... I just hope he gets to show it off in the playoffs.


----------



## King Joseus

I can't say for sure (no recollection/no time to lookup right now), but I don't think this is the first time that Hinrich's been hosed by Rose (or somebody else) having a ridiculous game when he does. I'm glad I was able to keep up with this all year, it'll be fun to play with numbers and things when the last game's over.


----------



## King Joseus

*Game #82*​















*98 - 89*

*Player of the Game: Derrick Rose*








*10/19 FG, 2/4 FT, 27 points, 2 rebounds, 5 assists, 2 steals, 1 block, 5 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus

Noah would have been the choice for many, but he did a lot of his work early and so I went with Rose...both played great.


----------



## King Joseus

Some quick numbers fun, I might do some more at a later time (might not):

Final Tally
Derrick Rose - 32
Luol Deng - 14
Joakim Noah - 11
Brad Miller - 6
Taj Gibson - 4
Kirk Hinrich - 3
James Johnson - 3
John Salmons - 3
Tyrus Thomas - 3
Jannero Pargo - 1
Acie Law - 1
Flip Murray - 1

W-L Records
Kirk Hinrich - 3-0 (1.000)
Jannero Pargo - 1-0 (1.000)
Tyrus Thomas - 2-1 (.667)
Derrick Rose - 19-13 (.594)
Joakim Noah - 6-5 (.545)
Luol Deng - 6-8 (.429)
Brad Miller - 2-4 (.333)
John Salmons - 1-2 (.333)
Taj Gibson - 1-3 (.250)
Acie Law - 0-1 (.000)
Flip Murray - 0-1 (.000)
James Johnson - 0-3 (.000)

- Rose had four 3-game win streaks and one 3-game loss streak as Player of the Game, to go along with 3 times where he was named Player of the Game in successive games (WLL - twice, WLW)
- Deng had a 4-game losing streak, 3 of which came successively early in the season when we went out West
- Two of Brad Miller's 6 Player of the Game efforts came against the Los Angeles Lakers

Feel free to interpret/be amused as you'd like. I'll probably throw in playoff games in here as well.


----------



## caseyrh

I thought this was a great thread all year long. Awesome work.


----------



## King Joseus

*Playoff Game #1*​















*83 - 96*

*Player of the Game: Derrick Rose*








*13/28 FG, 0/2 3PT FG, 2/2 FT, 28 points, 7 rebounds, 10 assists, 1 steal, 1 block, 7 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus

*Playoff Game #2*​















*102 - 112*

*Player of the Game: Joakim Noah*








*10/18 FG, 5/5 FT, 25 points, 13 rebounds, 3 assists, 1 steal, 1 block​*


----------



## Wynn

Thanks for keeping the thread alive, *KJ!* Let's hope it lasts at least 5 more games!


----------



## King Joseus

*Playoff Game #3*​















*106 - 108*

*Player of the Game: Kirk Hinrich*








*9/12 FG, 4/4 3PT FG, 5/8 FT, 27 points, 5 rebounds, 5 assists, 1 steal, 1 turnover​*


----------



## Wynn

I definitely agree... Kirky Worky had one of his best games last night.


----------



## Wynn

Actually, I just took another look at the box score and am changing my vote to James Johnson! I think 3 fouls, 1 turnover, and 1 rebound in 5 minutes deserves some recognition...


----------



## yodurk

Wynn said:


> Actually, I just took another look at the box score and am changing my vote to James Johnson! I think 3 fouls, 1 turnover, and 1 rebound in 5 minutes deserves some recognition...


Don't forget 1 offensive goaltending violation (although it didn't look to me the shot was going in).


----------



## King Joseus

yodurk said:


> Don't forget 1 offensive goaltending violation (although it didn't look to me the shot was going in).


Yeah, I thought it was gonna miss as well.


----------



## King Joseus

*Playoff Game #4*​















*121 - 98*

*Player of the Game: Joakim Noah*








*7/12 FG, 7/8 FT, 21 points, 20 rebounds, 1 assist, 4 turnovers​*


----------



## Good Hope

Everyone else played scared. Really like Jo. I'd like to have my avatar back, too.


----------



## King Joseus

*Playoff Game #5*​















*94 - 96*

*Player of the Game: Derrick Rose*








*12/27 FG, 1/2 3PT FG, 6/6 FT, 31 points, 3 rebounds, 6 assists, 1 steal, 2 turnovers​*


----------



## King Joseus

And so I finally get around to finishing this thread for the season. Let's hope it lasts longer next year!


----------

